# Stinky wrist watch ...Anyone know why they start to smell funky and/or have any suggestions?



## danvis65 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi, just curious if any of you out there have experienced the "stinky" wrist watch syndrome like I have. Any suggestions?


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

No, but I've always looped my watch through the 2nd from the top button on my chef coat.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I used to have that problem until I switched to silicon watch bands.  They're the best!  The only issue I've had with them is they seem not to be as sturdy as some bands.  Once I caught my watch on something and instead of the pin coming out it pulled thru the band, ruining it.  On another one the little loop that holds the extra length of the band ripped off.  Still, they won't mildew, rot or decay...more than I can say for nylon or leather.  And they don't get brittle like plastic ones.


----------



## culinuthiast (May 4, 2010)

really? this is the kind of post that separates the real chefs from the chefs-in-name/not/otherwise professional/"professional"/like Subway "professional"?

gonna hold this one against you guys/(folks) around 5 years later, when i get over being pissed off about ed always pissing me off... yes CHEF!

...


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

No,  I can't say that I have had that happen to me.  I never wear my watch when I'm at work though.. company policy for one reason (no jewellery of any kind) and even before I started where I am now, I didn't wear it while I was working.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Why would you wear a wristwatch while working in a kitchen?


----------



## lizabu (Jun 17, 2008)

I would never wear a watch at work. First of all I remember taking a course to get my Food Safe certificate and they recommend not wearing a watch so there's that. I think they say people are less likely to wash their hands properly (all the way up the wrist/forearm) when wearing a watch. Besides the bacteria that can collect underneath it there is also a very good chance you are going to ruin or break it. I saw another thread about "stinky watches". That stink is all the nasty bacteria and filth that has collected in the wristwatch and between the skin and band.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Why wouldn't I wear a wristwatch while working in the kitchen? I know that people say because of sanitation. My watch is waterproof stainless steel and gets cleaned and dunked dunked in sanitation solution on a regular basis while working just like the rest of my tools. How many people wear wedding bands while working? Does sanitation concerns not apply to them?


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

I worked at one place that allowed weddingbands if they were just gold band with no stones in it.  I think there was more worry about a stone falling into someone's food than there was the bacteria that could be lurking underneath and around the band.  My weddingband has diamonds in it so I had to take it off.

As for a watch for me I just don't feel comfortable cooking or working with it on.  I can't explain it... I just feel uncomfortable with it there.


----------



## prairiechef (May 22, 2010)

Funk = bacteria. Simple.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

CULIANUTHIAST !

You may be P O many times throughout your life. That's the breaks. When I was serving my apprenticeship over 45 years ago, I got   P O also, I learned from it, and how to deal with it and  got a lot wiser and smarter as I grew up and got older. Maybe you will to.?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Culinuthiast said:


> really? this is the kind of post that separates the real chefs from the chefs-in-name/not/otherwise professional/"professional"/like Subway "professional"?
> 
> gonna hold this one against you guys/(folks) around 5 years later, when i get over being pissed off about ed always pissing me off... yes CHEF!
> 
> ...


Yes, this IS the kind of post that separates professionals, whether they be chefs, cooks, or helpers, from the pretenders.

This is a "food safety issue", not a personal choice or preference. This is in the same category as "washing your hands" properly, and a watch does NOT make that task any easier or safer.

If you work in a licensed, inspected kitchen under the auspices of the "Food Code", lose the jewelry (rings, bracelets, watches, necklaces, etc.) and the "body piercings"! If you ABSOLUTELY MUST, the Food Code does allow for smooth wedding bands and, I think (I don't wear them) plain, non-dangling, ear studs.

Oh, BTW, COVER your hair while you are at it!


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

It's simple really......

Your watch is attached to your body, which is at the ideal temp for bacteria to mulitply.

Your watch has countless cracks and crevises for food particles to get trapped in to.

Figure it out....

Keerist, wht's next? Learning how to wipe yer butt?


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Culinuthiast said:


> really? this is the kind of post that separates the real chefs from the chefs-in-name/not/otherwise professional/"professional"/like Subway "professional"?
> 
> gonna hold this one against you guys/(folks) around 5 years later, when i get over being pissed off about ed always pissing me off... yes CHEF!
> 
> ...


I would say this is a post from a real chef because a culianry student/ chef wannabe would be all offended by a post like this.

Regarding the watch if it is stinky it is time for a new watch. Common sense. Me, I use a pocket watch + it looks cool when you whip it out.


----------



## jrock645 (Oct 28, 2010)

I wear a watch plenty at work, I'm just responsible about it... Use gloves and roll them up over your watch. Get the soap and water in and around your wristband when you wash your hands, and scrub your watch down really well every couple of days. You're not certainly to doom somebody for wearing a watch, but its something you need to be able to keep up with and be accountable for. If you can't handle that, then don't wear the watch at work.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I'd freak out without a watch.  There's only one clock in the kitchen where I work, but I constantly gauge my progress setting up and prepping by watching the time.  I consider a watch a near-necessity, but that's just me.  The reason they get "funky" is pretty simple- they tend to get wet a lot.  If the band is leather or linen of some type it will absorb moisture, making it an ideal place to grow your own little bacteria colony.  This doesn't really happen much with silicone since water doesn't penetrate the band- it dries almost instantly.  Silicone also seems pretty impervious to the thing you'd normally use as sanitizer (eg bleach and quaternary iodine).


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I always carry my watch in my pocket as sometime I am in areas away from kitchen and need watch so time of service can be assured. Also less chance of watch face scratching.


----------



## cookbambi (Nov 15, 2010)

I wear a wrist strap that protects me from the occasional 'oven bite'. When it gets a little gnarly I soak it in oxy clean, then let it dry.


----------



## jazzcook (Nov 23, 2010)

Upon starting this new job as a cook (in training), one of the first things I bought myself was a Timex Expedition "indestructable" type watch.  I've always worn a watch so I feel naked without one, and in addition I figured I'd need it to keep track of cooking times and such.

I noticed immediately that nobody else uses one, and that most of the time I'm not using mine either since the food I'm doing (convection oven) is "timed" by sight and feel.  I've continued to wear it out of habit, but I may stop soon.

I realized the need to clean it regularly after day one, along with my shoes.  I dig the pocket watch idea, definitely a cool-factor there...


----------



## itsallafarce (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't ever wear a watch. Ever. Well unless I'm going out I'll rock my watch but for the most part never. Haven't for years due to work and skateboarding.


----------



## lessthanwill22 (Dec 7, 2010)

sounds like a lot of extra effort for nothing.  put a clock on the wall. problem solved.  wearing a watch while cooking is gross.  if you're the kind of chef that has a clipboard and hasn't touched a pan in 5 years, unless senselessly tossing or shaking one of the cook's pans, then a watch is cool.  but if you're a bad*** that actually cooks, rid yourself of the extra weight on your wrist.


----------



## berkoe (Dec 11, 2010)

At work ,keep your watch in your pocket and not on your wrist


----------



## mustaroad (May 15, 2010)

If you dont want to wrench your neck around to look at a clock all the time, get a pocket watch. My leather wristwatch molded over at work, so I took off the band and turned it into a pocket watch with a camera safety loop thing.


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

LOL LOL I don't think I have ever wrenched my neck looking at a clock! It is a lot easier to look at a clock than fumble in your pocket for a watch. Why do you need to look at the clock all the time? If I am timing anything I have timer that beeps at me. I have two watches and never wear any of them to work, even when cooking at home I take them off. It is not only bad hygiene but it is also a risk of cross contamination.


----------



## mustaroad (May 15, 2010)

On seccond though, its rediculous to have a pocet watch at work. beeping alarm clock? genious. Im a culinary student and in Lab the professor is always barking " 5 minutes till bla bla bla " and "forty five minutes till you start this", while you have something on the oven and stove that have different completion times. (helps to stay on top of the others when I know whats going down _a la minute _with a pocket watch).


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

Mustaroad said:


> On seccond though, its rediculous to have a pocet watch at work. beeping alarm clock? genious. Im a culinary student and in Lab the professor is always barking " 5 minutes till bla bla bla " and "forty five minutes till you start this", while you have something on the oven and stove that have different completion times. (helps to stay on top of the others when I know whats going down _a la minute _with a pocket watch).


It's not ridiculous, each to their own Mustaroad. When I am working I prefer nothing in my pockets, no clutter, freedom and comfort. I sometimes refer to my whites as my pyjamas.


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

lessthanwill22 said:


> sounds like a lot of extra effort for nothing. put a clock on the wall. problem solved. wearing a watch while cooking is gross. if you're the kind of chef that has a clipboard and hasn't touched a pan in 5 years, unless senselessly tossing or shaking one of the cook's pans, then a watch is cool. but if you're a bad*** that actually cooks, rid yourself of the extra weight on your wrist.


Ha ha I like this, can we have a "like" button please?


----------



## chagal (Dec 11, 2010)

So big deal you wear a watch.  Personal preference.  If as you say it's waterproof, when you get in the shower at the end of the day wash it down like it's part of your body.  End of story.  The only opinion about this is yours.  Wear it don't wear it, but keep it clean.  All this other stuff is just a bunch of blah blah blah.

Chagal


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Chagal said:


> So big deal you wear a watch. Personal preference. If as you say it's waterproof, when you get in the shower at the end of the day wash it down like it's part of your body. End of story. The only opinion about this is yours. Wear it don't wear it, but keep it clean. All this other stuff is just a bunch of blah blah blah.
> 
> Chagal


I'd hardly consider the cross-contamination risk associated with wearing a watch "blah blah blah". Maybe some cooks and chefs have the time to sanitize their watch between tasks, but I have the feeling most do not.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Chagal said:


> So big deal you wear a watch. Personal preference. If as you say it's waterproof, when you get in the shower at the end of the day wash it down like it's part of your body. End of story. The only opinion about this is yours. Wear it don't wear it, but keep it clean. All this other stuff is just a bunch of blah blah blah.
> 
> Chagal


Nope.

Crud lodges in the catch, hinges, and bezel. Crud will fall out of the catch, hinges, and bezel when IT wants to--usually when your hand is over food.

And if a health inpector walks in, stuff it in your pocket.


----------



## chagal (Dec 11, 2010)

If as I said the person in question washes thouroughly the watch when showering every night, there should be no accumulated junk.  I've had the health inspector walk into my kitchen while I was wearing a watch and he didn't freak out.  In fact he didn't even notice.  Jeesh, if you're going to get up to your elbows in stuffing, or egg salad or tuna, the prudent thing is to take the thing off.  The question was why the watch stank.  We all know what sanitation requirements are.  We know what is supposed to be done.  Do we always adhere to the rules?  Do we sometimes bend those rules for expediency?  Is there any room for compromise?


----------



## piratechefny (Jan 29, 2011)

the poster was wondering why his/her watch stunk.... pretty obvious they have difficulties keeping clean. i wonder what else they have sanitary issues with.


----------



## danvis65 (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey all, I found this on the 'net'. It looks pretty cool. thebracketwatch.com


----------

